# Newbie questions - moving to Abu Dhabi



## ravemania (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

A few newbie questions (and yes, I tried google as well as searching this forum, but didn't quite get what I was looking for!), so please bear with me while I ask questions that have obviously been asked many times over!!!

I'm moving to AD in July, trying to figure out some stuff beforehand....so any help is appreciated!!

1. My company offers the option of providing an apartment (depends on the inventory they have at the time employees join). Assuming I have more than 1 option available to me, could you provide some pointers? I'm targeting the Corniche or neighbouring localities. Note - apartment, not villa, since my family isn't joining me in the near future. 

2. I've read that parking is not too easy to come by. Do newer apartment buildings offer parking space for residents, or do I have to try my luck every evening??!!

3. For Indians living in AD: can I use an international driving license issued in India when I first arrive? I'll take the regular driving test in due course of time, but I've read in places that an India issued international license isn't valid in the UAE. What's the alternative? Taxis until I get the license? Additionally, how long does it take to get a license? I'm comfortable driving on the right side of the road, so do I still need to take classes or can I take the driving test immediately? 

4. Also for Indians living in AD [clearly, that's where my roots are ] - satellite dish or cable TV? Specific interest in Indian news channels, etc, as well as cricket (IPL, etc etc!!!).

5. Any places where I can rent furniture? Is renting furniture a better bet than buying (perhaps from dubizzle or IKEA, etc)? I don't plan to take back the furniture whenever I return to India (3 years or longer)

6. If I buy a car from a returning expat or directly from an individual, can I still go to a dealer and get an extended warranty? Or am I better off buying a used car from a dealer in order to get some sort of warranty? (I'm assuming the standard warranty will have expired since I'm looking at a second hand car).

That's it for the time being !!! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey!

I may not be able to answer all your queries since I am also quite new to AD, but going to tell you whatever I know till now! 

1. Corniche area is definitely a nice area to be in, so if you can an apartment there, that will be great! But do you know which areas your company provides apartments in? Better to make a decision when you have all the options available with you. Also I personally would like to stay close to work so that there is no long daily commute. (Irony is my work is such that I have offices all over AD  )

2. Newer apartment buildings do come with dedicated basement parking available to all residents.

3. I believe you can use the international driving license issued in India only till the time you do not have the permanent visa stamp on your passport, the day you have it, you can't use that to drive here. 

Yes, you'll have to depend on taxis (or friends!) till the time you get a license. It may take atleast upto 3 weeks to get a license and regardless of your comfort level you will have to take the classes 

4. NOt a huge TV fan, but I do know a lot of people who bring set top boxes from India (Dish TV, Tata Sky etc) and use them, but to get a dish for them is kinda illegal I think. Otherwise there are packages on etisalat's e-life using which you can watch quite a lot of Indian TV Channels.

5. Don't know of any places which rent furniture, but there are quite a few shops which sell second hand furniture, which I think is something you can look at. There is one site too which you'll find if you google, unfortunately I am not able to recall its URL.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ravemania (May 22, 2012)

newguyintown said:


> Hey!
> 
> I may not be able to answer all your queries since I am also quite new to AD, but going to tell you whatever I know till now!
> 
> ...


Merci!


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Newbie qyestions also: are there special areas in AD with a majority of people from a specific country of origin? 

As in dubai, you can find most russians and iranians near the souk area, most brits/ozzies/nz folks in Jumeirah and most indians in bur dubai?


----------

